# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du xuân chùa Ngọa Vân nơi viên tịch của vua Trần Nhân Tông - Du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa

## Meoluoi9x

*Dịp đầu xuân Quý Tỵ này, cùng hành hương về Ngọa Vân, Đông Triều, Quảng Ninh để thành tâm thắp nén nhang cho nơi mà vua Trần Nhân Tông viên tịch và ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp bạt ngàn nơi đây.*

Ngọa Vân là ngôi chùa nhỏ nằm gần chóp núi Vảy Rồng, xã An Sinh, Đông Triều, Quảng Ninh, trên độ cao gần 1.000 mét, khởi đầu của dãy Bảo Đài chạy dài suốt theo cánh cung Yên Tử. Đây nơi vua Trần Nhân Tông từng tu hành và viên tịch. Vì thế hàng năm, cứ đợt đầu xuân là người dân Đông Triều nói riêng và các nơi khác nói chung lại hướng về Ngọa Vân để dâng nén hương thể hiện lòng thành và ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp xiêu lòng nơi đây.

Để lên được Ngọa Vân, khách thập phương chỉ có 1 cách duy nhất là đi bộ vì hệ thống cáp treo vẫn chưa được hoàn thiện. Và cái thú vị cũng từ đó mà ra, bởi đường lên tới Ngọa Vân là liên tiếp những bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp khiến người ta phải trầm trồ.



Non nước hữu tình trên đường tới Ngọa Vân
Bắt đầu quãng đường lên tới Ngọa Vân, khách thập phương phải leo qua rất nhiều các bậc đá. Khi mới đi thì ai cũng phấn khởi và sung sức, nhưng chỉ được một lúc, tất cả sẽ mệt lử bởi độ dốc và độ dài của quãng đường. Tuy nhiên, điều này không làm chùn bước của bất kỳ ai, bởi mỗi bước đi là một bước được khám phá hết vẻ đẹp của đường lên chùa.

Trên đường lên Ngọa Vân, khách thập phương được thưởng thức những cơn gió núi mát lộng, những cây nứa cong cong tạo nên một “mái vòm” ngang qua đường, cây cầu đá nhỏ nhắn hay suối róc rách mang màu đỏ của đá…




Con đường đá dẫn lên chùa, bên cạnh là dòng suối róc rách mang màu đỏ của đá



Từng bụi nứa cong cong tạo dáng mềm mại trên đường lên núi
Đi được khoảng một nửa đường bậc đá, khách thập phương sẽ tới một sân đá mà trên đó là 2 tháp nhỏ để thắp hương. Vẻ đẹp của sân đá này chỉ được toát lên toàn diện khi nhìn từ cao xuống, bởi nó hiện rõ lên sự vuông vắn như một bàn cờ được khắc bởi từng tảng đá lớn, giữa bốn phía là núi non và cây rừng.



Sân đá vuông vắn như một bàn cờ khổng lồ
Hết đoạn đường bậc thang, “thử thách” thực sự xuất hiện bởi đoạn đường tiếp theo là bùn trơn rất khó đi. Nếu không có một chiếc gậy nứa làm điểm tựa, có lẽ chỉ còn cách… đi ngang bàn chân thì chúng ta mới có thể giữ thăng bằng mà không bị ngã.



Đoạn đường trơn trượt là thử thách tiếp theo
Vượt qua đoạn đường bùn trơn này, chùa Ngọa Vân đã thực sự hiện ra trước mắt. Hai bên chân chùa là những cây đào nở hoa rực rỡ. Cạnh đó là các tòa tháp của thiền sư và tháp Phật Hoàng cùng tấm bia cổ với những vết nứt thời gian.

Bên trong chùa, một vị sư thầy sẽ ngồi cầu mong bình an cho những tấm lòng thành đến đây. Không khí hoàn toàn trang nghiêm chứ không ồn ào như bên ngoài. Hương cũng được thắp không quá nhiều để tránh làm chùa bị ngập khói. Bù lại, khách thập phương có thể dâng hương ở các tháp bên ngoài.



Những bậc thang cuối cùng dẫn tới chùa Ngọa Vân



Đào nở rộ hai bên đường lên chùa



Tòa tháp thiền sư trước cửa chùa



Am Ngọa Vân
Bên trái chùa, leo cao vài bậc nữa là Am Ngọa Vân, nơi Tượng Tổ nhập niết bàn. Gần đó là đường dẫn lên tới đỉnh núi, trông ra bốn phía ngút ngàn mây phủ những đỉnh núi trập trùng, và sân đá bàn cờ vừa nãy hiện ra xa ngút mắt. Một cảm giác lâng lâng rất khó tả như xâm chiếm tất cả, là sự xúc động khi được thành tâm dâng nén hương cho vị vua Trần, cũng là niềm kiêu hãnh về vẻ đẹp của non nước Việt Nam.



Quang cảnh ngút mắt với bốn phía là núi non trập trùng
Những ngày đầu xuân năm mới, hãy cùng hành hương về với Ngọa Vân, để được cảm nhận hết cái hùng vĩ của núi non, cái bạt ngàn của rừng đồi. Và để thành tâm cầu xin một năm mới bình an, hạnh phúc và đầy may mắn.



Theo afamily

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## hieunt

Nhìn heo hút quá  :Frown:

----------

